# Longest Bird Thrower(Human)



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Who is the longest bird Thrower you have ever seen?

The highest and longest I have ever seen by far is Big D, that works for Jason Baker.
D, can flat out throw it high and long, I have not measured, but I would bet it is 30yds.
John Goettl, was at the double DQ in Lincolnton and said that D was longer than the longest he had ever 
seen in 40 years. I can't remember the mans name, but some of you folks that have been in the game
a while will know who he is talking about. D can throw birds that create tests that others cannot replicate.

Let here your bird thrower stories...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

gregg, 

i think "big tim" at sandhill has a big arm too. i have seen him break the horizon of some very tall "georgia pines".

but *pound for pound*, my training partner jonathan mclendon throws HUGEIFEROUS!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

BILLY ... worked for Eckett!

I knew he could chuck 'em but I was in a dead bird station with him once at a trial and could not believe. We had a dog break after we had thrown our bird and I said "sit still, I'll go get it". I stepped off 38 yards! (And my paces are easily a yard.)

No tailwind either.

I'll put my buck on him against anyone!

JS


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Katherine Wilson who threw for us on Long Island at LIGRC events. I always referred to her as Katherine with the Golden Arm. An awesome thrower. Not only that, she pitched the whole game, no relief needed.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Richard Pumphrey could chuck it a mile.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> Richard Pumphrey could chuck it a mile.


Thats the guy that John Goettl said, "That guy in the field is longer than Richard Pumphrey"


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't know about the 'Longest' ...But Chester would be a first choice 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7YuWAVR4_c


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Just like in golf ,length is impressive off the tee, but I will take accuracy and consistency when bird placement is critical

IMO Ted Miller throws an excellent bird,as he has shown his skills in the 10th series quad at the National. I have also been told that Bill Connor was pretty good in his younger days.
Pumphrey had JohnDaly distance


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Vern Hassenbank has the longest throw I've ever seen. He is a great guy to have throwing if you are teaching down the shore marks because he will get them out there an put the bird exactly where you want it. I think he is slowing down a little, but he sure can chuck a duck a long way.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

roseberry said:


> gregg,
> 
> i think "big tim" at sandhill has a big arm too. i have seen him break the horizon of some very tall "georgia pines".
> 
> but *pound for pound*, my training partner jonathan mclendon throws HUGEIFEROUS!


Dude, Big Tim, don't work there no more, he is D's cousin, he is 10 yds short of D...


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

In the midwest a while back Junior Berth was a legend. If he started throwing at a trial he had to finish the series because no one else could make the throw. Miles Camery was another of the big guys of that era. Earl Dillow what were a couple of more?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Just like in golf ,length is impressive off the tee, but I will take accuracy and consistency when bird placement is critical
> 
> IMO Ted Miller throws an excellent bird,as he has shown his skills in the 10th series quad at the National. I have also been told that Bill Connor was pretty good in his younger days.
> Pumphrey had JohnDaly distance


Bon, D, has the accuracy and the length, like Daly's touch around the greens.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't want to hijack the thread, but your mention of changing a test brought to mind how flyers can change a test too. Bruce Curtis' sons are about as good at hand-thrown flyers as I have ever seen. No matter the ducks they have to work with, they seem to fly higher and longer than even winger thrown birds, and much preferred in terms of visibility. It is just amazing how it can change the characteristics of a test - as would be the case with a good dead bird thrower.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Just like in golf ,length is impressive off the tee, but I will take accuracy and consistency when bird placement is critical


Many years ago while watching a Q at the cattle ranch one of the gentlemen throwing the left hand mark was absolutely on the spot for every single throw that day! High, long and spot on for the judges! Did not know his name, but he was certainly impressive to watch!!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

trog said:


> In the midwest a while back Junior Berth was a legend. If he started throwing at a trial he had to finish the series because no one else could make the throw. Miles Camery was another of the big guys of that era. Earl Dillow what were a couple of more?


Troy,never saw junior but would be hard pressed to outdo Mike Flannery.Jim


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jd6400 said:


> Troy,never saw junior but would be hard pressed to outdo Mike Flannery.Jim


Clint has told me many stories about training with Mike F, Billy Voigt and your dad during the summer he spent up north,and he confirmed that Flannery was a very good duck chucker. He learned a lot from those three men


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Richard Pumphrey could chuck it a mile.


D hands down is the best I have seen. The hang time of his birds almost makes it hard for you as a handler--you turn to your next bird too soon if you are not aware. All in all, you are not likely to get a better set of bird boys that you will at Lincolnton, even when Jason, Al and Connor are out there on Sunday. Those guys have tossed a bird or two in their lives.

There was one bird in particular you had one of the Curtis boys toss at Mondovi on one of the water series was very impressive. I couldn't make it with a bumper, much less a bird, consistently enough.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I have heard Ray Voigt has won a couple beers tossing bumpers.

JS


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Clint has told me many stories about training with Mike F, Billy Voigt and your dad during the summer he spent up north,and he confirmed that Flannery was a very good duck chucker. He learned a lot from those three men


Bon,back in the day....a lot of pressure was put on throwers.Accuracy..distance..arc are the key ingredient.I'm sure its the same today but discipline was probably a little different.....I think this question in 10 yes will be "who can load the winger the fastest" lol...Jim


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Ray Voight won the throwing contest at two different national am worker parties I was at. He out thru Scott Dewey and Bill Eckett by quite a long ways and a slew of others he has a huge arm that's how he got his job!
I can throw a ways and I'm not in the same league he is!
Also Randy Whitaker and Attar have great arms and don't forget Rorem but Ray is in another class.
Chad


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Frankie Van de Brake (Conway Kennels), Brooke’s grandson. He’s the best in the PNW.
Unfortunately for the dog community he just enlisted into the Navy. We’re surely gonna miss him.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Chad Baker said:


> I can throw a ways and I'm not in the same league he is!


Must be the cooler curls 

You are too valuable a flyer shooter to toss birds.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

The late Larry Buettner in his prime and years after, his son Kenley, and Ralph Dooley are the biggest I have been witness to. Dead bird or flyer. Long and accurate.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Chad Baker said:


> Ray Voight won the throwing contest at two different national am worker parties I was at. He out thru Scott Dewey and Bill Eckett by quite a long ways and a slew of others he has a huge arm that's how he got his job!
> I can throw a ways and I'm not in the same league he is!
> Also Randy Whitaker and Attar have great arms and don't forget Rorem but Ray is in another class.
> Chad


 Ray aint sh!!!!t


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

He cant arm wrestle either.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

kip said:


> He cant arm wrestle either.


Sounds like old days.lol can he fight? Jim


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Javon, from the Cheraw High School ROTC, who we use at Cooper Black, can flat out chuck one too

Mark


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

jd6400 said:


> Sounds like old days.lol can he fight? Jim


When Paul and Ray worked for Andy they would frequent my place to train. At least once a year they had to test the old man, me. Ray was stronger than Paul. Sorry Paul.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Big D can chunk it for sure...better than a lot of wingers on the market. Pretty sure he loves talking Lincolnton High football too.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Ray won again last year at the NARC, so that added with Chad's observations would give him at least 3 wins in duck chuckin.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Rebel ridge has a few young guys with some monster arms. Awesome all around workers as well to make for a very smooth trial.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> Richard Pumphrey could chuck it a mile.


I was judging an Open with Greg McDaniel years ago. Going into the fourth series we saw a mark that would be killer, but for it to work you needed a gunner to stand fifteen yards back from the waters edge and throw it across to a point on the other side. We didn't measure it, but it was longggg. Most throwers would never get it across standing at the waters edge, but since he had lost his dogs in the prior series, we had Richard Pumphrey on hand. He made that throw for every dog and never missed. I've also seen Frankie of Brooke Van De Brake's camp throw too. Those two guys are my bird throwing champs.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Big D is great. 

Hunter, who worked for Arthur's awhile back could throw too. He worked at a trial in Michigan and was throwing the long bird. A lot of dogs didn't think he had thrown it that far.

Randy Whittaker throws a great flyer too.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

John Robinson said:


> I was judging an Open with Greg McDaniel years ago. Going into the fourth series we saw a mark that would be killer, but for it to work you needed a gunner to stand fifteen yards back from the waters edge and throw it across to a point on the other side. We didn't measure it, but it was longggg. Most throwers would never get it across standing at the waters edge, but since he had lost his dogs in the prior series, we had Richard Pumphrey on hand. He made that throw for every dog and never missed. I've also seen Frankie of Brooke Van De Brake's camp throw too. Those two guys are my bird throwing champs.


Eric had a guy that worked for him that could chuck a really mean bird. Hal Loop's son was also good. 
I've thrown a lot of birds & folks used to tell me I was good, but I always figured they were conning 
me to do the grunt work. 

I didn't mind as you can learn a lot about dogs watching them up close .


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> Richard Pumphrey could chuck it a mile.


Ditto as could Chad Evans

Richard was not only a great thrower... He could ride out a pheasant as good as any and bring it down with his 28 gauge... Pretty impressive.


----------



## Andy Brittingham (Mar 3, 2013)

Mark said:


> Javon, from the Cheraw High School ROTC, who we use at Cooper Black, can flat out chuck one too
> 
> Mark


If he's the guy throwing at this years Golden Speciality, he's got a heck of an arm.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

polmaise said:


> Don't know about the 'Longest' ...But Chester would be a first choice
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7YuWAVR4_c


My vote would be for Chester too. I shot flyers he was throwing one day and he can really wing em. Not only high but consistent, same spot every time.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Marvin S said:


> Eric had a guy that worked for him that could chuck a really mean bird. Hal Loop's son was also good.
> I've thrown a lot of birds & folks used to tell me I was good, but I always figured they were conning
> me to do the grunt work.
> 
> I didn't mind as you can learn a lot about dogs watching them up close .


That is what I felt at times as well. 
The trick is how you grab the bird to throw. 
I use to just grab the wings, but at times break a wing and cluster smudge the throw. Now I grab the wings and the head...much better control. 

Note: I am talking dead birds of course.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Glen and Andy Curtis can flat out throw a bird.
Brandon Edmondson ain't too shabby either.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ricky who works for Clint Avant now and started with Eckett can chuck a bird a long ways with REALLY good arc and motion


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

JBlack said:


> Big D can chunk it for sure...better than a lot of wingers on the market. Pretty sure he loves talking Lincolnton High football too.


And Ga. Bulldogs, college football in general and the Falcons.

At the double DQ in Lincolnton, a couple weeks ago, D was throwing the memory bird in the Derby.
Randy Whittaker said, D is the only guy that can make this test work, looks like he is in the next 
county throwing that bird.

Oh, You have to see D's wind up to really appreciate his talent.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

North of the border you can't beat Ray Smith or Lee Woodhouse!!


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Andy Carlson said:


> North of the border you can't beat Ray Smith or Lee Woodhouse!!


Chuck Dygos is still king up here Ray and Lee are good !


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

Ricky with Clint Avent can make a dead bird come Alive!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

golfandhunter said:


> And Ga. Bulldogs, college football in general and the Falcons.
> 
> At the double DQ in Lincolnton, a couple weeks ago, D was throwing the memory bird in the Derby.
> Randy Whittaker said, D is the only guy that can make this test work, looks like he is in the next
> ...


old peter rabbit can chunk a bird pretty long ways as well really small guy and everytime i have seen him walk back to the line he has a playboy in his back pocket.I was recruited to shoot flyers in the first series of the open back in sept he was throwing flyers never seen anyone talk to every duck but he does it was comical but he was very constant with his throws much more constant than a flyer out of a winger.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

I was training with Jason a few weeks ago and we had this same discussion. Jason looks at "D" and says " tell Kippy who the king is around here". D told me Jason just had a good day. lol


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

krazybronco2 said:


> old peter rabbit can chunk a bird pretty long ways as well really small guy and everytime i have seen him walk back to the line he has a playboy in his back pocket.I was recruited to shoot flyers in the first series of the open back in sept he was throwing flyers never seen anyone talk to every duck but he does it was comical but he was very constant with his throws much more constant than a flyer out of a winger.


Peter rabbit, has not been around lately, last time he disappeared he was up in McCormick SC chasing some poon tang and got beat up!!!
That magazine in his back pocket ain't no Playboy, its like Hustler or some other trailer trash porn.
You are right, he talks to all the flyers and offers his opinion on whether the bird is going to fly good or not, he is usually correct.
But for a little guy he can consistently throw big flyers.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

How about the unique names of the bird men that work for Al and Jason.

Big D
Peter Rabbit
Bo Peet
Donny Z
Big Tim
Leverett
BJ
Rick


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

As a frequent participant at the Cattle Ranch i have had the opportunity to witness the best bird throwers the Alabama prison system has to offer. The best was a guy nicknamed "Hillbilly". It was always amusing to watch judges show him where the bird should land then watch him move the bird station. To get consistently good throws required him to move 20 yards further away. Birds had a hang time that would rival a college punter.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

golfandhunter said:


> How about the unique names of the bird men that work for Al and Jason.
> 
> Big D
> Peter Rabbit
> ...


you are talking about lincoln county Ga, we get quite a few looks during duck season when we stop and eat at the mexican restaurant in downtown cause we are NFL (not from lincolnton)


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Up here in Canada....I think that Al Arnold could have bested them all.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

There is a young guy that I think might work for A. Pleasant that can throw'm. Built like a tank and can probably throw them in a 5 gal bucket from 25 yards. I think his name is Marquis or close to that. He threw for several HT's I have been to.


----------



## jacksonsmith (Feb 12, 2015)

Ray won again last year at the NARC, so that added with Chad's observations would give him at least 3 wins in duck chuckin.​


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

golfandhunter said:


> Who is the longest bird Thrower you have ever seen?
> 
> The highest and longest I have ever seen by far is Big D, that works for Jason Baker.
> D, can flat out throw it high and long, I have not measured, but I would bet it is 30yds.
> ...


.

I can't remember the guys name but several years ago one of Hugh & Al's birdboys at Sandhill had an awesome throw. Wanted to take video of him to show people how it's done but never did. He had a unique arm swing path or loop if you, not the standard softball toss. His swing not only got dogs attention but launched a bird higher and longer than anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## John Gianladis (Jun 23, 2012)

Little dude named Monty who used to throw for us at the Cape Fear trials. I think he worked for Pat Burns for a while, then for Bruce Koonce. He was from Rocky Point. Not a big guy, but strong! 

Johnny G


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Was running a derby and the long gun was throwing like he was Kareem Abdul Jabbar throwing a hook shot. Once the 3 or 4th bird landed behind him he was replaced....not a good arm


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

The best I have ever seen is Bill Davis (Huntinman).
Great hang time, dead nutz accurate, plenty of length!!!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

road kill said:


> The best I have ever seen is Bill Davis (Huntinman).
> Great hang time, dead nutz accurate, plenty of length!!!


How was his throwing?


----------



## Troy Tilleraas (Sep 24, 2010)

DARIN Westphal from Green Bay was throwing at Watopa a few years back the judges said throw it behind that round bale to the east, well he threw it past the first bale and behind the second bale. They came over the radio and said son can you do that 67 more times? Needless to say some handlers were Not happy.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Big D's windup is unique for sure and cannot be duplacated.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Ammo's Mom can hurl a dead duck further than anyone I have EVER seen - M or F

Rotator cuff regards

Bubba


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

If Big D is the one and only could someone please take a few videos of him launching a bucket of ducks next time you're in Lincolnton? 
Thanks much.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Peter rabbit, has not been around lately, last time he disappeared he was up in McCormick SC chasing some poon tang and got beat up!!!
> That magazine in his back pocket ain't no Playboy, its like Hustler or some other trailer trash porn.
> You are right, he talks to all the flyers and offers his opinion on whether the bird is going to fly good or not, he is usually correct.
> But for a little guy he can consistently throw big flyers.


Breaking news, Peter Rabbit, has been found and is now working for Jason, 3 days a week.
Thats all he needs to work for plenty of Newports, beer and smut magazines!!!
He is the duck whisperer....


----------



## Brad 3 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have this won hands down. His name is Austin Miller and I seen him throw for the Mid Iowa Open Stakes two springs ago. If anyone was there you can back me up!!!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

I cant remember the names but there was a crew at one time at the cattle ranch that yes even I couldn't hang with. One I think was "Big Mac". He was throwing the flyer, back when Mr Free was running the ranch and we could let a prisoner close to live guns, and he was throwing so hard the birds couldn't regroup to fly and he even broke a few wings. He later got paroled and went on to compete in the world bench press competition. Then there was another young man that was a perfect athlete. Ran ever where!! He could make it rain when he threw. Don't know what ever happened to him.


----------

